# Wood elf Theme Ideas



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Right now I have committed myself to my Daemons to get them painted and get some more models to finish them up. I however really want to work on WoC but also my Wood elves. (I also have my chaos marines and imperial guard to work on:angry My question is about my Wood elves though. I have two what I think are really cool themes for them. 

The first Is: Japanese cherry blossom forest dwelling wood elves. They will be painted with lots of off white, pink and deep red and they will be wielding Japanese weaponry with many units having back banners. My Waywatchers would look like ninjas. Very Japanese but elven at the same time. 

My other theme may take more converting than I am capable of but is cool too. It is based on a city of elves that was on the part of Ulthuan that sunk way back in the day. They got a magic shield up over the city before it sunk and have adapted to life under sea hence taking on a more skirmish lifestyle like the wood elves. They would be in blues and greens and basically anything oceany but other than that the basic elves wouldnt look much different. In place of Treekin I would have converted Kroxigors to look like nagas and my Tree man would be a converted shaggoth that looks like a reeeeaaaaalllllyyyyyy big naga. My Dryads would be converted to look like Coral elementals. My cavalry would be basically magic water steeds (think fellowship of the ring when Arwen calls the wall of water horses to defeat the wraiths) I would try and have a lot of tridents in the army too. Warhawks and Eagles would be painted like seabirds.

What do you guys think would be a cooler theme for my army? I'm slightly put off of the aquatic theme because I am painting an army blue right now and it would take a *LOT * of converting. But I like both Ideas equally and as a result I havent done anything with my woodelves for like a year. Anywho If you decided to read the whole post you have my thanks and your opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The second idea is pure AWESOME, but as you say, it woulod be ALOT of work. There was a WD article a while back on creating a Merwyrm, which is basicly a Sea Dragon. But the first idea is also good, but if you have the time, go for the second!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They both sound good, I particularly like the sound of the second idea but it would be a massive job converting all those models.

This isn't strictly relevant to Wood Elves, but the freehand cherry blossom on this army may be useful to you...link.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

You seem to have quite the dilema here. Two ideas for armies made of pure awesome, and not enough time. I'm leaning towards the asian theme myself, but the water theme does sound quite excellent.

Why not put together a test model for each theme, and decide which theme you'd like to carry across the army from there? You could post your samples on heresy for additional feedback.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

I definately think the second idea is much better. Don't be put off by the blue theme; do some research into colours of marine animals and very few of them are just blue. (Great White or Tiger shark coloured Kroxigor is an idea that has caught my imagination very sharply.) So you may be able to limit the blue colour quite a bit and just have an accent of blue to tie everything together.

Whichever you do I shall be hoping you post them on Heresy! :grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmmm... I'm going to go against the others, and say that I'm more keen on the first one (doubly so after the link that Squeek posted).

I think that the pale pink and Dark Wood would offset nicely with the garish daemons.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Both ideas are clearly valid and good. I'd probably go for the Japanese style wood elves too, but thats more about actually being able to play with the army within 5 years


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye I agree both sound good, I'd have a real chore figuring out which would be best. For idea one theres plenty of win there just with the idea of Elven ninja's and of course there are lost Wood Elves in the Cathay/Nippon region anyway so its not that far fetched either.

The sea theme sounds really good as well, incorporating some Dark Elf bits might be a good idea especially from the Corsairs.

Either option sounds really fun though, I'll be interested to see which way you go.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Well dammit. I was fairly convinced on the idea of the Japanese elves earlier today when I was thinking of how I would convert my hero hammer character. The WE lord with great weapon. I was going to give him a very large one of those asian straw hats, I forget what they are called so his face is covered by it somewhat Raiden like and he would wield a Dai Katana. That pretty much had me sold contemplating how bad ass he would look and then I watched episode I. Damn that Gungan city underwater looking super badass plus my friend told me about a lustrian sunken city so that gave me more of an idea to include more reptilian units. I really wouldnt know what to do about cavalry if I go the aquatic route. It might look kind of silly having them ride horse shaped waves so I dunno.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

Sticking with the lustria theme why not convert some cold ones into kind of water lizard cavalry?


----------

